# does my bearded dragon need a companion?



## jja92 (Aug 6, 2009)

I am a first time keeper of bearded dragons and have a 7 week old male dragon in a 3ft vivarium and was wondering if it was a good idea to add a female for company. As I am on summer holidays I have plenty of time to play with him as he enjoys to be motived, when I am out of the room he seems to become very bored and sits at the glass waiting fro me to let him out. Will a female do good for him and keep him happy when I return to school?.I have read mixed messages such as early breeding can cause problems and am concerned that the viv is to small and will cause conflict between them. I am interested in breeding in the future so is not solely for keeping him company. What should I do?.


----------



## Vic27 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would wait a little longer as he is still a bit to young. a larger viv is a must even just for one as they like to be active. Good luck for the future


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

You will need a bigger viv for 2 in fact you will need a bigger viv when you boy gets bigger, but there is some info on my blog in regards to keeping them together and im currently writting one on breeding beardies , so keep your eyes open for that one :no1:


----------

